# Weather forecast



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

What am I supposed to make of this?? :lol:

Today:
0% chance of rain but 0.06" expected rainfall

Tomorrow:
20% chance of 0" of rain. Does that mean 80% chance of > 0" of rain? :lol:

The weather forecast in general has been extremely inaccurate this year!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It means somewhere in the predicted area they are receiving an inaccurate forecast :lol:


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

The % and inches use different time frames. The 0.06" for "today" covers today morning through tomorrow morning. I don't have a guess about the time frame that the % chance covers, but I am sure it's different.

Yes, I agree it's inconsistent, but I guess that's what their UX experts decided is most intuitive for the majority of users...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Mozart said:


> What am I supposed to make of this?? :lol:


What I make of it is that predicting rain within a few hours is difficult, yet I should trust the predictions for the climate 100 years from now or be shouted down.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> > What am I supposed to make of this?? :lol:
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> > What am I supposed to make of this?? :lol:
> ...


But long term trends tend to average out over time, and the direction they're going in becomes more apparent as more time goes on. Like how jet engine designs have improved over time. Which reminds me...now I'm seeing more blowers using small-scale versions of turbine fans.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

As my dad always said,"It's a definite maybe."


----------

